# What would you consider to be a "normal" fantasy name?



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 10, 2013)

In all of my stories I try to have them use different styles of names. One story most names are Greek and Latin based. Another story uses more primitive and barbaric names. Foe another novel I am working on I want to use simple names  I can't really thinkof aplace to start looking for examples though. So do any of you have any books that use simpler fantasy names that don't really stand out and look strange? I'm sorry I'm having a hard time explaining this lol


----------



## Mindfire (Jan 10, 2013)

Behind the Name: Meaning of Names, Baby Name Meanings


----------



## Ireth (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Seconded. That's where I get the majority of my character names these days, especially for the Fae.


----------



## Addison (Jan 11, 2013)

Simple names? Simple sounding or simple meaning? What culture is your next novel? 
I came across a book at B&N a few weeks ago. A HUGE book on names most commonly used for witches, wiccas, druids and the like. I forgot what exactly it's called. Names of the wicca, witches and druids. Something like that.


----------



## Fakefaux (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm just going to pass on advice I got from another writer on making up fantasy names/words: Take a name from the culture you want the character to reflect/imitate (since nobody is really imaginative enough to truly come up with their own completely original culture, when you get down to it). Change 1-3 consonants depending on how many syllables the name has (if it’s two syllables or less, only one), keep the vowel sounds intact, and you’re done.


----------



## Griffin (Jan 13, 2013)

I look up different words in different languages and string them together. For example, I have a race called the Bosvolk. I took the word bos (tree) and combined it with volk (people. Both are Swahili, I believe.) Another example is a city called Osirmon, taking from the Egyptian figures Osiris and Amon. 

If your particular culture reflects a modern culture, you can also look up various words in their language and start from there. And do not fret over coming up with something original. My method has led to words and names that already exist. Bosvolk is also the name of a music group in the Netherlands.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 13, 2013)

There really isn't any such thing as a "normal" fantasy name... because "normal" and "fantasy" are opposites.  Are you asking, what kind of fantasy names will seem normal to most Western (American?) readers? You need only look at published fantasy literature to get an idea.

"Atheria" might be an example. "Qang Shi" might not, unless your fantasy world is obviously Chinese-influenced, for example.


----------



## Mari (Jan 19, 2013)

I would take names you know, like: tom, bob, sam, ann, kat, bill, mary, beth, and change them a little: Tam, Beeb, Som, Unn, Amm, Kot, Boll, Mira, Reth.


----------



## Shreddies (Jan 19, 2013)

Steve, hands down.

In all seriousness though, it usually depends on what type of setting the fantasy is in. If the country is based on one in real life, such as Ancient Greece or Rome, then using Greek or Latin sounding names would feel very natural. For barbaric names, you could start with Mongol, Gaulish, or other civilizations that were seen as barbarians.

Just try to stay consistent. I find having two characters from the same region/clan/family named George and Zigzibax to be very jarring, unless you give a real good excuse for it, of course. 

Creating Fantasy Names is a decent article I found a while ago that addresses this issue.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for the late response but yes it is exactly what Benjamin mentioned. Names like Eragon sound more "familiar" than something like Esshelanz. I agree that Babbie name sights help and I'll sometimes use that but this is my take on names using translated words. Let's say I have a character whose name I want to be associated with fire and I want him to be based off X culture. But let's say I don't really like any of the words I find that are related to fire. I honestly sometimes just type in a really long sentence and see what words and letters I like. Then I just mix it up and blend it together. I know a lot of people here like to have their names actually have background meaning but I just try to have names that look appealing and fit with whatever theme I want.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 21, 2013)

Mari said:


> I would take names you know, like: tom, bob, sam, ann, kat, bill, mary, beth, and change them a little: Tam, Beeb, Som, Unn, Amm, Kot, Boll, Mira, Reth.



The problem I have with switching letters randomly is that it often changes the sound of the name, and sound is a lot more important to a name than letters. Indeed, I've mentioned before that names are made ouf of sounds, and that you can always spell a sound in various ways.

Case in point, "Beeb" doesn't sound like "Bob" at all, nor do they resemble each other. Thus you lose any subtle connotations you might have gained from using a real name in the first place. You might as well have scrambled some random letters together.

I'd rather try to immitate the sound and appearance of a real name:

Eddie = Eddir, Eddin, Ã†Ã°ie
Ryan = Rian, Rayan, Rayen, Raiyn
Theo = Thion, Tio, Thiro, Shio
Tanya = Tanra, Sanya, Thania

Etc.


----------

